# daily mail - new, free ivf success calculator



## agate

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1344100/One-minute-test-tell-woman-IVF-chances-99-accurate.html

this article is about a website that, after a questionnaire, estimates your personal chances of being successful on your next ivf. its fairly sophisticated so it can deal with situations like trying again after a successful IVF or secondary infertility

the actual calculator is at ivfpredict.com - its free and has been set up by 2 UK universities.

/links


----------



## MissyMinx

I have a 16% chance    xx


----------



## SR3

13% for me   ..... I start treatment again next week and now even more negative about it all


----------



## SR3

13% for me   ..... I start treatment again next week and now even more negative about it all


----------



## cosmicgirl

Nearly didn't use it but did anyway and got an 18.8% chance.  However I think it's complete bobbins - I got that result putting in my details including TTC for 6 years....however when I changed it to 3 years to see how much it would increase the result went DOWN to 17.2%    

So going to completely ignore it and think you girls should too, it's hard enough trying to keep the PMA up at the best of times without something like this knocking it.


----------



## agate

it does seem to come up with some odd results... e.g., I checked to see what my odds would be if I did IVF again, then I added an extra failed attempt and an extra year of trying to see how much my odds would fall... they went up a little bit instead of down which is odd.  According to Prof Nelson, they are continuing to tweak it and have already made some changes today, so maybe its worth checking again in a few days.


----------



## Gypsy Moon

Personally I don't think this sort of thing could replace the information given by the HFEA or trained fertility consultants.  I'm not going to even check what my % would be as I am sure it will depress me even more!


----------



## AyshaKyrah

I dont know how an online calculator can predict this and to be honest i take it with a pinch of salt but i went ahead and did it and got 40.4% ............weird as our consultant est a 25 to 26% chance of IVF/ICSI working for us - dont know if she meant thats the average on  the whole or for us directly. Anyhow, it has cheered me up somewhat esp when i feel like starting our first tx is millions of miles away for us! xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

I got 22.3%which to me isnt too bad.especially as we have mf pcos and icsi


----------



## wishing4miracle

And i posted on the mail page because some of the replys were discustin.my comment is from hayley.pompey.lol


----------



## MissyMinx

I re-did mine as I realised I'd have had another birthday by the time we actually tx'd - so for the sake of about 12 weeks, my odds dropped to 7%     

I can't think about it as there's simply no point going ahead throwing all our money and more besides at an immune tx if there's a 93% chance it WON'T work.


----------



## Cazne

well, mine is 6.6%, I wish I hadn't done it now!


----------



## wishing4miracle

I really wouldnt take any notice of the %they say lovey.it is all about a matter of chance not answerin some questions and findin out a percentage.


----------



## cosmicgirl

wishing4miracle said:


> I really wouldnt take any notice of the %they say lovey.it is all about a matter of chance not answerin some questions and findin out a percentage.


Completely agree, they don't even ask many questions to base that % on.

And I (Jenni, Cambridge) 'may' have replied to that ignorant lulu on the comments section too - daily mail readers wind me up at the best of times so I really should learn not to read the comments.


----------



## wishing4miracle

cosmicgirl said:


> wishing4miracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wouldnt take any notice of the %they say lovey.it is all about a matter of chance not answerin some questions and findin out a percentage.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree, they don't even ask many questions to base that % on.
> 
> And I (Jenni, Cambridge) 'may' have replied to that ignorant lulu on the comments section too - daily mail readers wind me up at the best of times so I really should learn not to read the comments.
Click to expand...

i thought she was out of order sayin it is a selfish act doin ivf when theyres kiddies out there to adopt or foster.surely its about what a couple wants todo is upto them.doesnt make anyone selfish for wantin there own bio child


----------



## Skybreeze

Just done it and I got 16.1%
I thought it would be worse, but more then likely its because of my age. 

As for the comment trick it dont read them, because there is always someone who will disagree with IVF and tell us to adopt.   

Nxxxx


----------



## joeyrella

i got 36.4% based on adding two years on to my actual age (30) for when i want to try again.  i couldn't answer the live birth question properly as i conceived using IUI which doesn't fit any of the categories.  the test assumes that if you have been pregnant before its either natural or a previous successful IVF, which probably boosted my score.


----------



## Allimo

Hi ladies

I just answered giving all the answers as if I was just about to commence on my cycle when I had DD, and came back with a crappy 19%.  Shows how rubbish that calculator is, ignore it and livein hope I say


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I must have done mine wrong as I got 6% but if I could get a dr in the land to give me 6 % I'd be over the moon.


----------



## Kate...

Girls, Please keep positive and take no notice of the result that gives you!

Ive just done it, but answered as of 3 month, before my last cycle.

It said I have a 13% chance, so reading that wouldnt give me much hope, but yet I did get a BFP and now 9 weeks pg

As Allimo said, it shows what rubbish it is. Please say positive and sending lots of      to everyone

xxx


----------



## M2M

Mine came up with 32.7% but I don't think it was that accurate as it didn't mention anything about immune issues, and didn't take into consideration women who have never TTC naturally.


----------



## Mandamae

Hi girls, I've not been on here for a good while-since out last attempt (3RD).
Our reasons for IVF/ICSI are tubal (now don't have any) and poor motility.
I did the test as my age 31 as that will be my age next time we try and got 23.3 % per tx so by rights we should be successful on our next attempt?  


mandamae x


----------



## Mandamae

I've just read all the comments and I doesn't surprise me there are still people like 'lulu' out there. I'm sure she's never looked at adopting a child. Unfortunately for us we cannot adopt as my DH has BiPolar affective disorder and it's not allowed. My friends I and see that as discrimination. My Bro and sis in law have adopted brothers and they're beautiful. Sis in law is a top counsellor and my bro in law a secondary school teacher and  said how they felt like 'criminals' the way they were cross examined prior to the adoption, even at one point thinking they wouldn't succeed. This shows how hard adoption really is


----------



## M2M

We also tried to adopt. We were in the system for two years, went through all the necessary training, paid for medical examinations, took numerous days off work for training/assessment purposes, were scrutinised, had our friends/families scrutinised, and so on, before being told that we could not continue as DP's "attachment assessment" (which was conducted by a social worker who didn't know us, not any sort of medical professional or psychologist) showed her as "mildly insecure".

The assessment was conducted a few weeks before DP's mum passed away from breast cancer and the assessment also showed that DP was "too forgiving" of her mum's homophobia in the initial several years of our relationship. A social worker actually came into our home and told us we could not proceed because it would be unsafe to place a child with us, because of DP's forgiving nature - it made absolutely no sense and to this day (almost 18 months later) I am still baffled and hurt, as are our loved ones.

I absolutely despise seeing comments such as "Why don't you just adopt?" as that was actually our first choice. Had we been allowed to continue, we may have been parents by now. Oddly enough, when we initially approached social services, we were asked "Why don't you try for a baby instead?" You can't win.   I highly doubt that the majority of fertile women would embark on adoption as a first choice.

Ooooh it makes my blood boil!


----------



## wishing4miracle

I think the adoption process is alot harder then alot of people realise.you dont just turn up and say youd like to adopt and then get handed a kiddy.its alot of hard work togo through first before theyll even consider thinkin of lettin you adopt.


----------



## lil&#039; one

Oh ladies   
This article is just so inflammatory, and while throws a few statistics together in the air, doesn't seem to have helped any of us  
As for the comments, people who have never shared this pain will continue with their self riteous rubbish....just as well we keep away from this negative energy!!
keep the faith, ladies!!
'Lil one
ps i am not even going to try the test...


----------



## Gribbie

VERY low results!  What a load of crud!  11% for me for 1st go and 7% for 2nd go - I became pregnant my 2nd go.  My clinic was giving me a lot higher stats than this.  A good clinic makes a big difference!


----------



## Guest

Going back to the original post, I used the age answers that would have been applicable to me at the time and I only got 32.6% of success however we now have twins who are nearly 3 on the first and only go.


----------



## poppylou

had 18% really upset me but after reading this feel more positive and like many have said does depend on more things than they ask. x


----------



## paw

7.7% chance.... based on my third go when I got pregnant with twins...who are now 19 months old. Not very accurate then !


----------



## Caz

Well, if it makes you feel any better, I stuck my statistics in from just prior to my last attempt. It gave me a 17.7% chance of success. I got a BFP and a now almost 4 year old from that last cycle. It also gave me a 30.6% chance for my first cycle... which was a BFN. 

They're just numbers. They bear no real relation to whether or not you'll be the one who bucks the odds. 



I'd also ignore the  commenters at the Daily Fail. Some take such delight to trot out the same old tired arguments about IVF etc. I don't think they're even worth the time to respond to, IMO. 

C~x


----------



## SR3

Going back to the post re: adopting. OMG.. don't get me started on that process... Like others we spent 16 months in the process and had to withdraw our application due to a social worker feeling that my DP needed counciling as in her opinion he hadn't come to terms with being adopted himself and would not take us to panel.  He was adopted back in the '70's as a 3 month old baby so has never known any different life.. the process sucks.  It certainly isn't the easy option and thats why we're now back on the IVF wheel


----------



## merrygoround

The adoption stories here are heartbreaking. My DP was also adopted, so I guess we have no chance either. How come people with serious issues who drink heavily, take drugs and are abusive etc get to keep their biological children and we can't adopt although the child would be truly loved and looked after? Seems very unfair. Re the test, I feel so much better for reading these posts! Have EC on 17th Jan and was given chances of 9% which made me truly miserable! Didn't have an option for our situation though, so had to choose the nearest one.


----------



## HazelW

While I agree that this success calculator and related comments are a pile of cack, I just wanted to remind you all, particularly those ladies who got percentages around the 30s, that the chances of conceiving naturally in any one month are about 30%, so it's not as terrible as it seems. Hugs to you all. xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

Well i just did it for the cycle with my boys and it gqve me 15.5% lol not much but got pg with boys.strange how i get a higher %for our next cycle.
Still its aload of rubbish and shouldnt take any notice


----------



## utb

I wouldnt take any notice of it I have just put my info in twice and it changed both times so dont get hung up on it ladies.

x x x x


----------



## agate

HazelW said:


> While I agree that this success calculator and related comments are a pile of cack, I just wanted to remind you all, particularly those ladies who got percentages around the 30s, that the chances of conceiving naturally in any one month are about 30%, so it's not as terrible as it seems. Hugs to you all. xx


the chance of conceiving, as opposed to live birth, is about 30% but only for the age group under 30 years old, but the chances of a live birth, per cycle, with normal fertility, using natural conception are only about 25%, which drops to less than 15% after 35 and something less than 5% at age 40.



wishing4miracle said:


> Well i just did it for the cycle with my boys and it gqve me 15.5% lol not much but got pg with boys.strange how i get a higher %for our next cycle.
> Still its aload of rubbish and shouldnt take any notice


The real life dataset which the calculator was based on shows much higher rates of pregnancy ON AVERAGE to ladies who have had a live birth, which is why the rates it calculates go up if you add in a live birth, even though you may be older.

Average national OE IVF live birth rates are only about 25% per cycle attempted (According to the HFEA: 33% for under 35s, 27% for 35-36, 19% for 38-39, 12% for 40-42, 5% 43-44, 3% over 44), and many of us on FF are on our 3rd or more IVF (on AVERAGE, success rates are higher for ladies who are on their 1st IVF because that group will include some ladies who are actually pretty fertile and easily get pg on their 1st IVF), and many of us on FF are older than the 'average' IVF age of 36, and don't have a previous live birth. It stands to reason that most of us who try the calculator would expect it to show a live birth rate of (well) below 25%.


----------



## NicolaandDarren

Well i got 22.9%!!!


----------



## HOPEx

I would not recommend this at all !!!  our journeys are emotional roller coasters as it is trying to deal with this...

Please dont use it ladies its rubbish!!

I think the link should be removed from here...


----------



## valentina

This calculator is nonsense. I had a bit of a play with it after seeing someone else had posted it in pre treatment peer support. I moved around some of the variables and got changes to the percentage that just didn't make sense. For example, I changed from 'donor eggs 39' t 'donor eggs 40' with all other parameters the same and got a jump from 25% if you were 39 to 41% if you were 40. Best wait till after my birthday in March then? 

It's just ridiculous to imagine you can calculate someone's IVF chances without knowing their clinical details such as fsh, response to treatment previously and so on. I couldn't even input that we were planning to use donor sperm this time around, which is obviously very relevant to our chances of success.

I thought it might be useful in working out treatment options, for eg whether DE gave you enough of a higher chance against your OE that you should start considering them but, based on what I've seen, I wouldn't even recommend it for that.

V xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

I thought it rubbish too!   

The "how long have you been trying?" can't be calculated in my case as I've known since my early twenties that the chances of me conceiving naturally are very slim. Plus, I can't calculate my chances of IVF working for me now as there isn't an option for one natural live birth plus one IVF live birth. I think only your clinic can give you an honest approx % of success.


----------



## NicolaandDarren

i agree ladies!!!! i've felt so low since looking at it!!!


think it should be taken off!


----------



## KiaKaha

I know I'm going to just say what everyone else has said, but I think its rubbish too.  Did it based on my cycle when I got pregnant with the boys and it was 27.6%.  Then did it on the Lister website (where I cycled) and it was 48.7%.  BIG difference!


----------



## Blu

Just another typical Daily Hate Mail article!

For those of you who are feeling disheartened by this (and it's easy for things like this to get you down when on this bloody IF rollercoaster) I put in my details for my two successful cycles and they came back as 28.9% for my first child and 23.6% for my second   

And most importantly of all:

*NEVER READ THE COMMENTS ON A DAILY HATE MAIL ARTICLE* - it will seriously affect your blood pressure!!    and ruin your day!


----------



## valentina

So true. That's really good advice. xxx


----------

